# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] ψηφιακός δέκτης που "κολλάει"

## GREG11

Καλησπέρα σας 

Πως εξηγείτε το εξής : μια κεραία (χωρίς ενισχυτή) τροφοδοτεί δυο κεραίες (το σήμα χωρίζετε με ένα απλό Τ κεραίας ) η μια TV έχει και δεκτή για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια. Το ερώτημα είναι το εξής όταν είναι σε λειτουργία και οι δυο TV ο δέκτης των ψηφιακών καναλιών «κολλάει» ενώ όταν αποσυνδεθεί το καλώδιο από την άλλη TV ο δέκτης λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα. Που πιστεύετε ότι οφείλετε αυτό ?

----------


## skapogr24

προφανος καποια συχνοτιτα (κακως ) περναη απο την μια στην αλλη.

αλλα και η επαφη των γειωσεων των tv μπορη να το κανη αυτο.

τρελλο αλλα γινετε.

----------


## sigmacom

Τα tuner ψηφιακής λήψης έχουν την δυνατότητα να στέλνουν μια τάση 5VDC για να τροφοδοτούν ενεργές κεραίες (κεραίες που μέσα στο κουτάκι του διπόλου περιέχουν ένα μικρό ενισχυτή λήψης). 
Βεβαιώσου μέσα από τα μενού ότι είναι απενεργοποιημένη αυτή η λειτουργία και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## east electronics

ειναι να ξηλωσεις το ταυακι και να βαλεις ενα κανονικο δικλαδωτη και ακομα καλυτερα τυπου f  και ετσι θα αποκτησεις απομονωση απο την μια στην αλλη τηλεοραση αλλα και ισομερη κατανομη του σηματος ....

sakoulis

----------


## GREG11

Sigmacom η κεραία είναι σχετικά παλιά και δεν έχει αυτό τον ενισχυτή που αναφέρεις θα δοκιμάσω και με  διακλαδωτή  τύπου f όπως λέει και ο sakis  και θα δούμε. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως για της συμβουλές σας.

----------


## sigmacom

Άλλο πράγμα εννοούσα GREG11  :Smile:  
Αν η DVB-T τηλεόρασή σου, *στέλνει* αυτά τα 5V στο βίσμα της κεραίας, ενώ *δεν έχεις* την ανάλογη ενεργή κεραία, ενδεχομένως να είναι και η αιτία των κολλημάτων. Εδώ έρχεται αυτό που πρότεινα πριν: 


> Βεβαιώσου μέσα από τα μενού ότι *είναι απενεργοποιημένη* αυτή η λειτουργία και ξαναδοκίμασε.


Δηλαδή δες αν στέλνει, και κόψε αυτά τα 5V.

----------


## GREG11

Τώρα σε κατάλαβα … :Wink:  

Πως όμως εξηγείς ότι το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται από αυτά τα 5V

----------


## east electronics

ο δικλαδωτης τυπου ταυ που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει δεν παρεχει καμμια απομωνοση απο την μια συσκευη στην αλλη και ετσια αυτο δημιουργει 
α) ανισομερη κατανομη σηματος
β)διαταραχη στην συνθετη αντισταση τοων κυκλωματων εισοδου 
γ) κακο τερματισμο του σηματος πολυ κατω απο τα 75 οημ
δ) και τελος τα 5  βολτ που σοφα αναφερθηκε ο συναδελφος πιθανον να καταληγουν στην απενατι τηλεοραση και εφοσον η εισοδος αυτης ειναι 75 οημ αρα γονατιζουν και τοτε ολος ο δεκτης και ολο το κυκλωμα λαλακιζετε ......

αυτα τα ολιγα αρεφικα απο μενα

----------


## Subs0niC

Κανένα link ρε παιδιά για το διακλαδωτη f υπαρχει; Ισως απο το site του βενιερη; Γιατί νομίζω ότι και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## ezizu

Δες εδώ ένα παράδειγμα:
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7474

----------


## Subs0niC

Τέλεια ευχαριστώ! Προφανώς από ότι κατάλαβα οι ακροδέκτες τύπου f είναι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως στα δορυφορικά... Στη μια από αυτές τις εξόδους, μπορώ να βάλω κι άλλο διακλαδωτή, ή θα ρίξω το σήμα στα πατώματα; Πάντως αν βοηθάει, η κεραία βλέπει υμητό και μάλιστα αρκετά κοντά οπότε η λήψη είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## ezizu

Υπάρχουν και διακλαδωτές τύπου F  με πιο πολλές εξόδους ,όπως  1 / 3  δηλαδή  1 είσοδο και 3 εξόδους. Υπάρχουν βέβαια  και με περισσότερες εξόδους.
Καλό είναι να μην βάλεις διακλαδωτή πάνω σε διακλαδωτή.Να αποφασίσεις πόσες παροχές για TV (άρα και εξόδους ) χρειάζεσαι και να αγοράσεις τον κατάλληλο διακλαδωτή τύπου F.

Δες εδώ για παράδειγμα :
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7475

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=84&products_id=7  476

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/index.ph...acturers_id=84

----------

